# how do I act tomorrow?



## fertileground (Sep 22, 2012)

So, my husband and I have been separated for four weeks (his choice) and I haven't seen him since then-- I have been doing a 180. This weekend we will be together at our son's boarding school's family weekend, which has many seminars/discussion groups on parenting and family. How do I act? What do I say? Any suggestions?


----------



## jdlash (Jun 18, 2012)

Act yourself. I know it won't be easy, but try to remain as relaxed as possible and just be yourself. If you think about asking how he's been or anything about the relationship give yourself a mental slap across the face. 

There, I got the ball rolling for you so now others can step in too


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Be cordial and act like you do not care...try not to pay attention to him only when it comes to matters of your child. 

The second you start to have the slightest emotional conversation with him it will start to bring you down. Maybe not right away....but it will even if its a few days from the interaction. 

Try to stay as 180 as you can. I've been myself around STBXH - smiling, happy...but then get in a discussion about something that shouldn't have been brought up b/c I thought I was strong enough to handle it. Nope.......then I'm back down in the dumps for a little bit.


----------



## jdlash (Jun 18, 2012)

vi_bride04 said:


> Try to stay as 180 as you can. I've been myself around STBXH - smiling, happy...but then get in a discussion about something that shouldn't have been brought up b/c I thought I was strong enough to handle it. Nope.......then I'm back down in the dumps for a little bit.


It's like getting therapy. It does no good unless the person needing it asks for it. The same goes with bringing up the relationship. It does no good unless the WAH in this case wants to start talking about it.


----------

